# Old Rural Cardstock Depot



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,This is a depiction of an old delapidated rural depot,that I made from cardstock and a little bit of wood.It is ho scale and I think it will fit in some where on my soon to be layout.You can't see it ,but there is a desk and chair in the back office and a counter in the ticket area.I did put a wall in around the office.
The date on my camera is wrong,just finished today.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice ... I'm a big fan of cardstock stuff.

I especially like the round window on the side.

TJ


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks,Tj,I have been off line for a few days,back up and running.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks great! did you put this on the roof of your car?


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> looks great! did you put this on the roof of your car?


Thank you,No I put it on the hood of my chevy silverado:laugh:I thought that the trees in the back ground and the natural scenery would compliment the pic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like it is sitting in the middle of a lake.:thumbsup:

I like the old loco too, is that brass?:thumbsup:

Better picture?


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looks like it is sitting in the middle of a lake.:thumbsup:
> 
> I like the old loco too, is that brass?:thumbsup:
> 
> Better picture?




Hey,da fishes gotta ride :laugh:I do believe it is brass big Ed.It is a 040 camel back , I got it in a big train purchase of old ho stuff.I have never heard of this paticular brand before, "The New One" ,I believe it is korean made ,if my memory serves me correct. I also picked up an american flyer hudson in the same purchase.I will see if I can get a better pic.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looks like it is sitting in the middle of a lake.:thumbsup:
> 
> I like the old loco too, is that brass?:thumbsup:
> 
> Better picture?


 As you requested Ed,here are some more pics of the engine,with natural weathering:laugh::laughfrom being stored in a box from the previous owner for years)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to leave it as is?
Do you know the maker?

It would sure look nice with some Jersey Central decals on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

The maker is new one tokyo japan ,I am unsure as to what I am going to do with it.It is pretty far down the line ,as far as service.I have many more in front.I am not opposed to jersey central decals on it."stay tuned for news and further development"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

steam chaser said:


> The maker is new one tokyo japan ,I am unsure as to what I am going to do with it.It is pretty far down the line ,as far as service.I have many more in front.I am not opposed to jersey central decals on it."stay tuned for news and further development"


I think the B&O had a fleet of those too.
Widow makers.:thumbsup:


----------

